# Kuriojichan's Tyranid Swarm WIP



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

So I've decided to create a small Tyranid force between now and the summer to play against a couple of friends. Probably looking at around 500 - 750 points so nothing too large. I'm going to keep my blog up to date with progress on each type of Tyranid model here http://kuriojichan.wordpress.com/category/tyranids/

To start off with I've picked up a Hive Guard and have been contemplating what colour scheme I want to go with. I'd like a tropical / sub-tropical theme for them, something that evokes hot humid environments, sun and the devouring of bikini-clad Sisters of battle.

Right now I think my real world inspiration for the colour scheme is going to come from the Coconut Crab. Here are a few pic's that I'm hoping to emulate.




























If I can get a reaction like this from my opponents, my job is done... :threaten:


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

What is that thing! nasty! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

I took the plunge a little while ago and added some washes of base colour to the Hive guard.










Doesn't look like much at the moment and may look a lot worse before it get's (hopefully) better. My idea is to use a mixture of layering, glazes and spotting on the carapace to reproduce the crablike shell. I envisage very little of the blue base layer being visible when its finished, just in some areas around the edges.

The body will probably be mostly dry brushed but some glazes at the top and bottom of limbs to add a bit of extra colouration. Considering some bright blue on the chest as a flash of colour like the coconut crab.

Claws a transition of black to grey highlights. The gun.... maybe a more bone-like approach, certainly a lot greyer than rest of body. Finishing touches for the sinewy parts... undecided right now but maybe returning to a blue/purple.

If anyone has any thoughts or advice on how to better get the shell effect I'd be really keen to hear them.


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

That doesn't look bad at all man. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

It is looking really great so far!


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

Fail!

What I have learnt is that at this scale painting 'organic' decoration is really tough without making it look trash.

Plan B tonight. Coat the carapace in grey and wash with blue...


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Dont be too hard on yourself. That looks great to me and if you think you can get it any better then it will be awesome! One thing though, do you think you could get the pic and bigger?


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

I think the problem is that the detail I added was not fine or bright enough. Up close it just looks 'painted' rather than naturalistic. Maybe I should find a cheaper model to practice on further.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think it looks really good!


----------



## Skylifter (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that looks massively awesome. If you paint your whole army like that, many people, especially girls, will actually flee screaming when they see them - because you absolutely succeeded in making it look realistically organic.


----------



## Skalgrim (Apr 22, 2012)

Skylifter said:


> many people, especially girls, will actually flee screaming when they see them


I think this needs to be in someone's .sig!


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

Based on the feedback I will have another go at trying to improve this colour scheme. Maybe tone down the top part of the carapace by keeping the blue/black base coat and then adding detail through tiny dots of browns, purples and oranges...

Whatever I do has to be repeatable on smaller figures and in large quantities.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

A few thoughts for you.

It's hard to critique your first attempt because the image is so small. But I think you might want to focus on the organic striping more than the dots.

In your photo I think the dark mottling under the spots looks good. The spots are too bright and too big, I think.

To achieve an overall effect matching up to the coconut crabs I would suggest you think of the color scheme as layers and areas.

So on the crabs there are 'areas' of more basic color Like the underbelly and the pincers, and areas of more complex color/ striping like the back and the outside of the arms.

The striping also happens to be almost always perpendicular to the long axis of the body segment. So for instance, on the back of the arms the striping crosses the long axis at about 90 degrees. To replicate this when dry brushing, thin your paint out and then be sure to remove most of the water - but you don't actually want the brush as dry as it would normally be for dry brushing. the striping also usually employs part of the darker area color, and whatever color the edge high light is.

Paint the arm base color as you normally would. Add a wash to shade the carapace, then paint The stiped area 'drybrushing' across. Then use a detail or a 1 grade round brush and paint take the same wash color, thin it and within her wipe off excess or otherwise ensure the bristles aren't saturated, and use it to paint in the darker parts of the stripes.

Otherwise, the color scheme for a given crab isn't all that complicated. A (color+highlight +shade/wash) for the back mottled area, edge highlights, and underside. So for the blue crab it's blue, brown, and bone. For the orange it's orange, brown, and bone . . . So about 9 colors per model.

For the mottled areas I'd suggest doing your base color, dry brushing some highlights, stippling some light spots, do a wash to shade it, dry brushing the edge high lights, and then adding or refining the spots with a mixture of the shade wash and the spot color - this should provide enough variation to prevent it looking too defined and "paint by number".

Hope that helps!


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

Perfect! Just the kind of input I was looking for. I'll rework the figure and put up some better photos. I feel a bit more confident now so let's see what happens.


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok a blank slate (kind of) to start the detailing again... more to come tomorrow


----------



## Skalgrim (Apr 22, 2012)

Have to say I really like the blue, some highlight and a nice glaze could really set it off...


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

That's the thing.... I could forget the crab thing and just make a good sepia wash body, blue/black carapace colour scheme. So tempting (and a lot easier to reproduce)


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Heh

I think the crab idea is a really good one. That's why I offered such detailed feed back. 

I've always wanted to see a really well done tyranid army using iridescent paints, like some of the really out-there beetles, check out living jewels for other ideas.

http://living-jewels.com/poster.htm


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

You will be able to do it your last attempt wasn't bad at all!


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok so working on the 'shell' colouring first before i try any stripes and spots...


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks like a good base for the rest of the work!


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

I like what you've done with the Hive Guard, it looks really organic. Can't wait to see more


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok here we go. Spent the evening working on the carapace and I'm much happier with it. I decided to steer clear of the stripes and stick with dots. Just one colour of dots at the moment and that may be enough... I should resist trying to fiddle too much. Now to spend some time on the rest of the model. 




























Perhaps the carapace needs a light glaze of highlight colour before it gets gloss varnished...


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

that is awsome dude, lovely work


----------



## Skalgrim (Apr 22, 2012)

The dots definetly work, nice one.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

That looks awesome - especially the back view. Can't wait to see an army painted like this


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Your army is going to be amazing!


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

I like how the smaller plates have the stripes and the dots. the stripes make them look hard, like they have dryed and hardened and are starting to crack.


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

So a final painting session tonight and here is the finished result. Doesn't look too bad. There are some minor mistakes and certainly a few things I'd do differently next time around but I think I have found the look for my army. Does it really evoke the coconut crab that provided my inspiration? maybe not completely, I'd have liked to get the bright blue underbelly featured in the colour scheme but felt it was a bit too much. The carapace reminds me more of a beetle than the crab to be honest.

The last stages were a very thin yellow glaze over the carapace, a black glaze to enhance carapace shadows between segments, 3 increasingly dark green glazes on the gun and picking out the highlights on the weapon. The claws and hooves were painted dark blue/black and then given rather slapdash grey highlights. I also had used a cocktail stick the previous evening to try applying some extra detailing dots of colour to the tail as mentioned here.

The base was an interesting experiment (and should really have been done earlier) thin PVA applied around the figure with a cocktail stick and a sprinkling of uncooked cous cous and some small pieces of wine bottle cork. It was then painted with a thick light grey wash followed by a thin sepia glaze and then picking out a few individual random pieces with various browns, yellows, oranges and grey to represent a pebble beach. Finally the carapace was given 3 coats of gloss varnish and the weapon, hooves and claws one. The rest of the figure was matt varnished. The base isn't varnished just yet and might get gloss or matt I haven't decided.

Here are the snaps...


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

dude that looks awsome, +rep


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Dude awesome work! Looking forward to seeing the swarm  +rep


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

That looks amazing wish mine looked half as well!


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

Hive Fleet Awesome!!!


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Excellent colour scheme! The dots really bring the model to life - well painted!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey that carapace looks fuckin' stellar! Good job man! You really captured an organic look.

Does it look just like the crabs? No, but I agree that's perfectly fine.

I think you still have a problem with this model though. While your hardwork is clearly visible in the carapace, the soft tissues dont look like they got the A-game treatment. There's a visible depth and quality difference between the carapace and the rest if the model. Your color choice is still good, believeable, and earthy. But I think you need more on the rest of the model.

I think the tail is probably fine, but the joints and the areas in the arms and legs with the series of indented ridges should be a different color, perhaps a green close to the color of the gun. The limbs could probably also use another layer of contrast/highlighting.

This is going to look like a killer army when complete!


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

I think I understand what you're saying. The limbs are simply white primer and 2 maybe 3 washes of sepia. Although this is a centrepiece figure the techniques I was trying out needed to be repeatable quickly across 30 or 40 smaller troops. The limbs look 'ok' but yep they do not show the same level of attention as the carapace.

I have to say that not colouring the ridged areas was a deliberate choice simply because every nid colour scheme does so. Perhaps darker shading in those areas and some specific highlighting will round out the look of the limbs for the next model. One idea I had for the limbs was to have more of a two tone scheme, perhaps darker patches towards the top which break down towards the lighter tone and lots of spotting.

Thanks for the feedback though, it is quite timely as I start a venomthrope tonight. Lots to think about


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, glad to help!

On second thought, I appreciate your reasons for not painting the inset ridges - and waiting to be able to paint a whole army without fatigue! But I still think that the softer tissues could use more attention and contrast - even if you don't go the same 'paint the ridges' route that everybody else does. 

One of the things that I think makes for a really successful paint job is a good rhythm of light/dark areas - rather like a good drawing or traditional painting. Focusing the right amount of saturated colors and contrasts in the right areas can really direct the viewer's eye and make for a strong composition.

And that carapace is quite a focal point! I'm really impressed. I look forward to the venomthrope!


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

I finally found some time to put together and finish the Venomthrope I had be planning. One thing I have learnt is that I either need to keep notes on the mixes I am using for different colour shades etc. or try to leave less time between models... I like this but it does feel a little lighter on the body and darker on the carapace than the Hive Guard. I'm also pleased that I got the blue of the coconut crab into this model as some nice alien poison glands and talons.

Technique-wise this was pretty much the same as the Hive Guard although the tentacles were painted much more traditionally just with very thin layers of colour interspersed with dark yellow washes when i felt the shading was getting lost. They look a lot more white in the photos than in reality... but still lack a little something I think.

look forward to your feedback.


----------



## Shas (May 6, 2012)

Very nice. Scary looking sod as well.


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

Just for comparison, the two models side by side. Next up, 5 Termagants.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow those look amazing!


----------



## Shas (May 6, 2012)

kuriojichan said:


> Just for comparison, the two models side by side. Next up, 5 Termagants.


Cant help thinking the gun could be the same blue as on the rear model... could be a nice ident for the entire army, bits of the blue.


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

As a colour scheme... yes I understand what you mean. However, the 'gun' is a separate organism whilst the bits that have been painted blue on the 'thrope are parts of the creature. I plan on using the green scheme on all similar 'guns' in the swarm so maybe with a few more models painted the scheme will start to be more apparent.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking aces man!

My main critique would be that the tentacles look really light and unfinished compared to the rest of the model, but you've already noted that its washout from the flash.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I just ran through your log mate, and I must say that the initial pictures left me skeptical of how the overall scheme would turn out. I am however blown away at the difference in the initial pictures and the end result on the carapace. It is stunning. I will however have to agree with some of the folks that expressed reservations about the green. I just done feel that it flows with the rest of the model as well as the light cream color and blue on the Venomthrope. All in all though I think that a whole army painted in this scheme would look great. Well done man.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

You should paint a model up to look like a Portuguese Man of War since you're going with the weird sea animal theme. I think it would go nicely with the blues and browns that you have worked in already. Great looking minis you have!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

kuriojichan said:


> As a colour scheme... yes I understand what you mean. However, the 'gun' is a separate organism whilst the bits that have been painted blue on the 'thrope are parts of the creature. I plan on using the green scheme on all similar 'guns' in the swarm so maybe with a few more models painted the scheme will start to be more apparent.


I love your work but I have to agree about the green throwing off the color scheme I think the blue is a much better choice as well. I know it is a "separate" organism but none of the Nids would go anywhere with out their guns it is as much apart of them as the tentacles are apart of the Venomethrope. You said you wished you had gotten the blue in the intial paint scheme and I think the gun is the way to go. When you look at the pics you used for inspiration it almost looks like 2 separate crabs you wouldn't expect the blue from them when you first look at them and I think you can do that with your guns.


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok. Lots of similar viewpoints regarding the green of the gun. After sleeping on it I agree that the coherence of the overall scheme is more important and the blue is truer to my original inspiration (the green was an attempt to bring in an aquatic feel).

Considering that the gun is now painted and has a single coat of 'ardcoat what would be the best approach to repainting just that element of the model? will primer over the ardcoat work?

Regarding the 'thrope. At the end of the tentacles you can see a mustard yellow shading around the small pimples. The tentacles have this colour beneath them and it shows through more strongly underneath as the layers of yellowy white are very thin and there more layers towards the top of the tentacles. In strong light this isn't at all apparent, maybe some shading needs to be applied to make it more obvious. Perhaps a light yellow glaze along the entire length of the tentacles.


----------



## Shas (May 6, 2012)

kuriojichan said:


> Considering that the gun is now painted and has a single coat of 'ardcoat what would be the best approach to repainting just that element of the model? will primer over the ardcoat work?


I've primer'd right over a full metal mini and then painted it with no visible loss of detail (though i wouldn't do it twice). I reckon the detail on the gun is deep enough to survive it.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Nicely done!

That Venoms carapace looks wonderful, I really like the specs as it adds character to the model. The Green on the hive guard does look a little out of place. I have never painted Nids so I can't really give you advice on what might make it look more coherent?

Keep up the good work tho!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

Something like this? I haven't varnished the weapon yet, will probably go gloss again (any views against this?) one thing I am considering is to glaze over the blue just to make it a little richer and look less dry brushed.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The blue works much better mate. I am not a big fan of Gloss varnishes in general. I liked it on the carapace, but I don't think I would go with it on the gun.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree with Midge. The gloss works well on the carapace of pretty much any nid scheme, but on anything else it tends to take over the model.


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah.. I think it might detract too much from the carapace to have a big glossy gun. Matte it is.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

But I do think you should do the glaze though it will make it richer like you said


----------



## TehJimbo (May 15, 2012)

Them carapaces look incredible! I love these 'Nids man some of the best ive ever seen!


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

Final shot of the Hive Guard (honest!) glazed and varnished. The gun turned out a little darker than I planned but to the naked eye still has some nice graduation of colour. But anyway... really time to move on to the next models now.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

That looks really nice; one of the nicest tyrannic schemes I've seen  Especially love the carapaces


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Love the model and the gun looks way better now totally jives and I think when you get more done it will really look amazing!


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

Moving on, I opened up my 5 pack of Termagants this week. My approach to them has been to cut corners and avoid excessive detailing/shading etc. Afterall, I need to paint at least another 45 of these without losing the will to live or going blind. Strangely I have spent longer assembling, basing and priming these than I have actually painting...

I'd hope the models from the Termagant brood box set are better than these but for bulk troops these are the cheapest option, leaving money to pay for the big centerpieces . The sculpting of these 2 part models is average to ok... but what can you expect?

They're not quite finished yet. A bit more work on the carapace's, the hooves and the bases then they will be done. Hopefully just one more painting session tonight.

Here is how they look so far...


----------



## Shas (May 6, 2012)

I like the way they are similar to the bases, put me in mind of camo.

Enemy sees a line of blue guns running at them!

I think you should try a group photo, give us an overall feel for the army so far


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Those look amazing for "cutting corners" really some of the best termies I have ever seen!


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

They were carefully photographed.  If you look too closely you might even find some raw primer in places lol. They're painted to be looked at from a distance rather than up close.
The body got one heavy ink wash (as did base) it was really slapped on. The gun and carapace got a little closer attention but only 1 layer of brown over a blue/black base before some signature dots were added. Tonight I'll tidy them up a bit and put my usual yellow glaze and gloss varnish on the carapace.

Glad you think they look ok though.


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, here are the finished termies.










and a close up...










this snapshot of the swarm so far didn't turn out too well, but here they are...










Now to decide what to do next...


----------



## Shas (May 6, 2012)

Looking good, like the group shot. Much nicer than seeing yet another troop of SM.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I like them so far my only suggestion would be to color the eye on the guns on the termies like you did on the guard it looks kinda odd the way it is right now.


----------



## Shas (May 6, 2012)

BTW is that clever use of kitchen roll as a background? :laugh:


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

I wanted to try something a little different and after getting a 'bargain' on ebay for 6 partially painted and incomplete Tyranid Warriors I thought I would try my hand at a Tyranid Prime conversion. Nothing too drastic but hopefully enough to make it stand out.

So far I have used milliput to add about 8mm to the waist, 5mm under the feet and about 10mm of new neck. This will make the model over 2cm taller than regular warriors. I have also enlarged the shoulder plates of the carapace.










Once this dries I will stick these parts together and then use greenstuff to flesh out the model. 

- Reshape the hooves to incorporate the platforms they now rest on. 
- Continue the ribbing detail around the waist
- Mold muscle/sinew around neck
- add some horns/spikes to head
- add some further detail to back of carapace (bumps/growths?)
- alter the chest plate to increase it in size

I have ordered some dual bonesword and lashwhip+bonesword sprues from GW and one set of these (not sure which yet) will be used for the upper arms. The lower arms will be a pair of scything talons that I need to prise off one of the other warrior models.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sounds like a really cool conversion!


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

Had a morning learning to use greenstuff... it's very different to work with compared to milliput, like wrestling with a blob of chewing gum that you have just found under a bus seat... I can see why it has become more popular, it's certainly a lot less messy. Once this has dried I will use liquid green to smooth off and fill some areas and also to blend the neck muscles together a little more. I have also made a new chest plate but will put that on after painting. Here are my results so far...


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

It looks good but does the new chest plate give the model more width? he seems kinda skinny right now


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah I did go for length rather than breadth... thing is, trying to bulk out a warrior in all directions would be a much bigger task. Bulk out the chest too much then the legs will look puny and need work too. I've seen forum posts from people who have sawn the models in two and glued plastic board between the halves to widen things. I didn't really want to go that far. 

I've tried to make it look like a more evolved warrior, taller and smarter... less grunt like.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

kuriojichan said:


> Yeah I did go for length rather than breadth... thing is, trying to bulk out a warrior in all directions would be a much bigger task. Bulk out the chest too much then the legs will look puny and need work too. I've seen forum posts from people who have sawn the models in two and glued plastic board between the halves to widen things. I didn't really want to go that far.
> 
> I've tried to make it look like a more evolved warrior, taller and smarter... less grunt like.


I can totally see your thought process I think he looks kinda like an adolescent who has just hit his growth spurt. and hasn't filled out yet.


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

He's a baby hive tyrant! :victory:


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

kuriojichan said:


> He's a baby hive tyrant! :victory:


lol I like that!! I truly admire the work you do I gave up on my own Nids they were just 2 much for me!


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok so my weapon sprues turned up today so I've just finished off the basic build, primed and based the Tyranid conversion.










All ready for painting tomorrow...


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

The most annoying thing being looking back at that last photo and noticing some horrid flash and mold line on one of the scything talons... doh!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Dude that is an awesome looking Nid beastie right there! +rep I like the fact its tall and lean new strain of nid or just quite young!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think it looks much better with the arms and the new chest piece! doesn't look like the Nid I would pick to play on my basketball team anymore! Can't wait to see some paint on him!


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

Here's a sneak preview of the paint job on the Prime, maybe one more session left to go for some detailing, shading and varnishing.










And with one of the broken warrior figures for size comparison


----------



## Shas (May 6, 2012)

Pretty excellent looking, I'd be tempted to mount him on rocks or something, just to add to the height and effect!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

that Prime is looking bad ass! the paint is just great!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

I like the colours you have going are you cleaning up the flesh with highlights? anyways great work!


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> I like the colours you have going are you cleaning up the flesh with highlights? anyways great work!


My usual sepia wash technique didn't turn out as good this time. Interestingly the reason for that was trying too hard. I thought a few thinner washes with darker shadow areas etc would be better but had made a chalky appearance. Usually I just slap on a single wash that is practically pure ink.

Haven't quite decide how to try and correct it yet, will try one more general wash and perhaps some picking out of bony areas with flat colour (actually the other way around makes more sense).

Still need to paint the hooves, finish the weapons, finish the face, add some colour to the base and a little more work on the carapace.


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

The Tyranid Prime...


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Very Bad ass looking! He really turned out well and has enough bulk to him with the new chest plate.


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

A bit of a break while I moved house and settled in...

Time to get back into the swing of things and try and finish off this army. First up a Tervigon, 3 Raveners and another Hive Guard. This is also my very first attempt at spray priming, good practice for the arrival of 30 termagants and 22 genestealers in the next few days...










On unpacking my tyranids after the move I found that the venomthrope is quite lopsided and one of the primes boneswords looks a bit strange. I wonder if the box they were in got too hot at any stage, maybe left in the sun... hmm, theyre going to need some remedial work


----------



## Noyzmarine (Aug 10, 2012)

I think that you've done a fantastic job in capturing the essence of the coconut crab in your scheme! All the pieces look great!


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

oh... and I realised I had enough bits lying around to make 3 warriors (2 more when I get hold of some more LS+BS's) so just cobbled these together and rushed outside to prime.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Some awesome painting here! The researching before painting really makes the paint scheme more organic and life-like. It's great when people do their homework, it really helps give things authenticity. Great job and well deserved Rep!


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

I love the carapace! They look so organic. I just think the blues should be a bit softer in general to better match the blues on the crab on your first post. I do feel that the gloss varnish is really working with the colors used in the carapace, it really ads depth to it. + Rep!


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

The Tervigon has taken ages to paint... just needs basing and it's finished. Here is how it looks so far. My favorite part is the spawning sack, it started off looking really bad as the purple shading was too strong. Several layers of flesh, light grey and white on top of the purple seem to have sorted it out.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well Kuri, I wasnt to sure about the blue weapons on the Tyrant, however, seeing them on the Tervigon...well they actuall look pretty good! Again, the carapace looks great with the spots and such, def alien looking.

Keep up the good work!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Shas (May 6, 2012)

Well that's just straight up awesomesauce.


----------

